# How many of you are color neutral?



## Steve (May 23, 2008)

I have been color neutral since I picked up the cube and I never found it too hard, but almost every cuber I know only solves one or two faces. So i was wondering how rare color neutrality really was.


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2008)

I am.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2008)

I would have been color neutral if I wasn't taught to solve on only white cross. So now I'm doing white and yellow. I can solve on other colors, But it takes like 5-10 solves to get to an acceptable speed every time I switch. So I don't do that often. I think opposite color is sufficient for me now.


----------



## SkateTracker (May 23, 2008)

I was taught with green cross, and have been stuck to it since. So, one color.


----------



## Jason Baum (May 23, 2008)

I only solve one color... but I selected the wrong poll option and accidentally voted color neutral. >_> I can average around 16 with yellow cross though.


----------



## Radical Seal (May 23, 2008)

Full color neutral. With petrus, its hard not to be color neutral.


----------



## cmhardw (May 23, 2008)

Opposite colors here, though I solved one color only for a long time before that. Been 2-color solving for about 3 years now.

Chris


----------



## brunson (May 23, 2008)

I've always been color neutral, but I'm in the middle of an experiment for a friend wherein I've been solving only white for the past two weeks. Said friend can't solve any color except white and I've explained to him that it is absolutely inconsequential to me what color I'm solving in F2L. I solved white only for a week then did the Sunday Contest, I've solved the past week white only and I'm going to do the contest again, then I'm going to switch back to color neutral and see what my average on next weeks contest is.

Here's the thing, though. I think forcing one color has improved my cross. Making myself perform the harder crosses, sometimes passing up obvious four, three or even two move crosses on not white, has made me better overall. Before this trial, when I didn't see an obviously easy cross I would just pick whatever color happened to be facing me, but in the future I'll probably look for a gimme, but if I don't find one in the first few seconds, I'll default to white.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 23, 2008)

One colour - white


----------



## Karthik (May 23, 2008)

I started with yellow, now I do both white and yellow.


----------



## alexc (May 23, 2008)

I do opposite colors.


----------



## KConny (May 23, 2008)

I started doing opposite colors the first time I met Erik.


----------



## Sin-H (May 23, 2008)

I normally just solve one colour, white, but sometimes I practise opposite colour solving.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 23, 2008)

I also tried opposit cross, after seeing how wel Erik did this but I don't seem to be talented in it.

4x4 I use opposit colors, to make the centers.


----------



## apoplectic (May 23, 2008)

White only, I can do any with relatively same times, but I prefer white


----------



## cubetimer (May 23, 2008)

If I solve Fridrich, I always start with white. I'm better with Petrus, though, which I'd say is kind of hard to do well without being color neutral...


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

i always use white a cross color. but if i would use yellow are somewhat the same. only if i use one of the other colors i find it alot more difficult.


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2008)

I sometimes try to limit myself to only white at home to practice on difficult crosses, but when going for speed like in a tourney I just pick the easiest one. According to the poll so far, most people solve only one color. Wouldn't it be more advantageous to be color neutral since there 6x the chance of a easy cross?


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2008)

brunson said:


> Here's the thing, though. I think forcing one color has improved my cross. Making myself perform the harder crosses, sometimes passing up obvious four, three or even two move crosses on not white, has made me better overall. Before this trial, when I didn't see an obviously easy cross I would just pick whatever color happened to be facing me, but in the future I'll probably look for a gimme, but if I don't find one in the first few seconds, I'll default to white.



Yes I thought of this once. I spent about 5 solves trying to use only blue, then gave up. I really should but screw it, colour neutral only for me


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2008)

Ok, today, I feel like I'm white only. At competitions, I've always been white only. However, there are days where I do mostly yellow.


----------



## Erik (May 24, 2008)

I'm doing opposite colour solving since after about 2 months of cubing already, I think that's why my times are totally the same on aswell yellow as white. I wonder (since it's a long time ago) if anybody else was already doing opposite colour by then, or at least had thought about the advantages of it. (it was december 2005 so I can't remember it that good anymore ..  )


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2008)

That's a lot more (semi)neutral people than I would've guessed. I'm surprised. Good poll!


----------



## hdskull (May 24, 2008)

I was color neutral, but I switched to white, because another cuber faster than me at the time said white was easier to spot. I then switched to white only, I solve yellow if the yellow cross is way easier than the white cross, or if the white cross is extremely hard.


----------



## toast (May 24, 2008)

I'm color neutral, i just find the easiest (extended) cross.


----------



## hait2 (May 24, 2008)

I'm color neutral in FMC (cough)

1 color, blue >_>


----------



## Inusagi (May 24, 2008)

I am always using white...


----------



## Kenneth (May 24, 2008)

Yellow cross, always, if there is not a wery good case in white, then I use opposite.

I used to do dual solving more often but I noted that my recognition was pretty much slower then, what I gained from an easier cross I lost from slower recogintion.

I can imagine that if you use a pretty "simple" method like OLL/PLL it does not matter that much...

But I do all kinds of LL styles, often ZB and recognition can be terrible if you are neutral (I tried it =) there are so many cases you newer get used to see them. sometimes it looks totaly weird because of some rare colour mix.

For 2x2x2 and Pyraminx I'm compleatly neutral doe, even when I do EG on 2x2x2 (but then the same thing happens, some cases are so rare you newer get used to them = slow).


----------



## immortalcube (May 24, 2008)

> I'm better with Petrus, though, which I'd say is kind of hard to do well without being color neutral...


I use Petrus, and I solve only on white and yellow (and I've heard other Petrus users say the same). Hopefully I will get better with other colors as I get better at the method though.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 24, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> I use Petrus, and I solve only on white and yellow (and I've heard other Petrus users say the same).


Is this what you do? (I'm assuming white and yellow are opposite each other.)

Step 1: All 2x2x2 blocks have either white or yellow, so no restrictions.
Step 2: Two of the three extensions are fine (one would make the 2x2x3 block have white and yellow).
Step 4a: LL is already chosen, so only 2/4 options are ok.

That's at least much better than using exactly same colors for every step.


----------



## immortalcube (May 25, 2008)

Yeah that's about it. (white and yellow are opposite on my cube)
When I first started learning, Petrus' website said to always use the same corner at first, but I hated missing out on good starts because of that. This way I can solve any 2x2x2, and am only slightly limited by my extensions later on. Also this means that my C/E pairs are always the same, so I can recognize them faster.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 25, 2008)

I am color neutral for every puzzle I solve.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2008)

Neutral. Always been that way.


----------



## Stefan (May 25, 2008)

I'd like to know what the fastest guys do, though. Yu, Harris, Edouard, Mitsuki, Jason, etc. Are any of those neutral or semi-neutral?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I'd like to know what the fastest guys do, though. Yu, Harris, Edouard, Mitsuki, Jason, etc. Are any of those neutral or semi-neutral?



I know that Yu, Harris and Jason are fixed color.

The fastest color neutral solver I can think of is Rowe Hessler.


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

Jason Thong is color neutral, too.


----------



## brunson (May 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Harris has posted in the past that he only solves white. His last comment was to the effect that he needs to practice opposite color.


----------



## ynajatrice (May 31, 2008)

im also color neutral

im still having problems in F2L look ahead

hehehe

i hope i can find a way to deal with it


----------



## MasakitChan (May 31, 2008)

I always start with the white face. I'm used to only one color since I started using only white as the cross the first day I did that.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I'd like to know what the fastest guys do, though. Yu, Harris, Edouard, Mitsuki, Jason, etc. Are any of those neutral or semi-neutral?



i believe Eduoard is also white cross-only. i also looked at some Mitsuki's vids, and he has white on top for every one of his solves, so i think he is blue cross-only.

i am white cross-only, about 5 secs slower on opposite, 10-15 slower on anything else.


----------



## ManuK (Oct 14, 2008)

I started with green.Then decided to go with white after i brought a good cube.
Am thinking of sticking with white..
Maybe will start doing yellow too after i reach the sub-40 avg mark.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 15, 2008)

ManuK said:


> I started with green.Then decided to go with white after i brought a good cube.
> Am thinking of sticking with white..
> Maybe will start doing yellow too after i reach the sub-40 avg mark.



The earlier you start, the better.


----------



## niKo (Oct 16, 2008)

ManuK = 4.5 month bump? heh

-niKo


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 16, 2008)

i solve orange only


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 17, 2008)

I just find that being color-neutral is faster for me...


----------



## shelley (Oct 17, 2008)

Old thread is OLD.


----------



## Don Tonberry (Oct 18, 2008)

I am color neutral but I might try solving one color because it could possibly help on F2L.


----------



## PJKCuber (May 23, 2014)

I suck. I am good at White and Yellow. But when I try blue I get 15 seconds over my average.


----------



## CubeBird (May 23, 2014)

When I was taught how to do it I just didn't care what colour I used and started cubing colour neutral. It does take a bit more inspection time to find which colour is best for me but it saves solve time.


----------



## Petro Leum (May 23, 2014)

just learned a second orientation with zz. equivalent to opposite color neutrality?


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> just learned a second orientation with zz. equivalent to opposite color neutrality?


Depends which orientation it is. Only a y/y'/x/x' are worth learning, and of them y/y' are the easiest by far. If you've learned, say, x2, that's not going to help you much at all.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I suck. I am good at White and Yellow. But when I try blue I get 15 seconds over my average.



Nice 5 year bump.

I am, it's the only piece of good advice Dan Brown gives.


----------



## kcl (May 23, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Nice 5 year bump.
> 
> I am, it's the only piece of good advice Dan Brown gives.



Why couldn't I have remembered that advice -_-


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 23, 2014)

I changed to opposite neutral and can solve both on the same times


----------



## PJKCuber (May 28, 2014)

I am opposite color neutral now. Blue/Green. I'm working on becoming full color neutral.


----------



## Renslay (May 28, 2014)

[x2,y2] color neutrality on Roux.


----------



## cubingboss (May 28, 2014)

I use Roux and I solve with white or yellow on bottom and with any color on the left and right. (so noob doesnt know which sides x2, y2 are)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 28, 2014)

Colour Neutral. I can't go back. I was trying to do opposite colours after being colour neutral(for better F2L recognition, practice with harder crosses.) However I couldn't, I would also find good crosses on the colours I wasn't using.


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Colour Neutral. I can't go back.


Why try?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why try?



Lol well I am assuming the cropped part of my post was all you read. =P 

I tried going opposite colour cross so I would still have options but have better recognition for F2L, Xcross and more practice with difficult crosses.


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Lol well I am assuming the cropped part of my post was all you read. =P
> 
> I tried going opposite colour cross so I would still have options but have better recognition for F2L, Xcross and more practice with difficult crosses.


I did, but I just didn't agree  If you are colour neutral, surely your recognition is good on every colour, so why would it need to be better?


----------



## Bh13 (May 28, 2014)

CFOP. Pretty much CN. ~3-4 seconds slower. Does that count as CN?


----------



## stoic (May 28, 2014)

White cross solver. I recently decided to spend the month of May doing yellow cross, and found it pretty quick to get used to. My times were similar within two weeks. Next I'm going to try and apply that to see how quickly I can assess which cross is best.


----------



## CubeSurfer (May 29, 2014)

I solve white cross, but I practice yellow from time to time. Maybe after I learn full PLL I will work on solving with opposites.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 29, 2014)

I think it is a mistake not to be colour neutral from when you first learn to speed cube. Habits start from 'young' and young in terms of your speedcubing journey is when you first start... That's just my opinion anyway. I'm definitely colour neutral, have been since I learn't the beginner method.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 29, 2014)

I solve with white and yellow (equally as good)


----------



## Tezzeract (Jun 10, 2014)

I was taught to solve the green cross, and everbody I saw on YouTube solved white crosses in tutorials, so I became color neutral after seeing a color neutral solver teach me CFOP.


----------



## QQW (Jun 11, 2014)

CN ever since I learned F2L (avg 1:30)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 13, 2014)

I only solve white and yellow, and I don't regret at all that I didn't go with being fully neutral. I like cubes bigger than 3x3 for the most part, and the effort spent being color neutral would really only affect the 3x3 stage for redux solves. And being fully color neutral with Yau is thought to not be advantageous. Many color neutral 3x3 solvers decide to not be color neutral with Yau. For my purposes, white and yellow is perfect. For what it's worth, when using reduction, I'm color neutral on the order that I do centers and edges and stuff. With Yau, I either do white or yellow.

I tried doing a few solves on the 4 cross colors that I don't do. Surprisingly, my times weren't THAT much worse. I average 18 seconds usually, and I still averaged sub-25 with the cross colors that I don't ever practice. A significant difference, but less than I was expecting.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bh13 said:


> CFOP. Pretty much CN. ~3-4 seconds slower. Does that count as CN?



if you are slower with some colours then you are not colour neutral


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 13, 2014)

wow, compared to the poll results, CN has really picked up the last few years. About 5 years ago it was only faz, myself, yau and a few others


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 13, 2014)

I am CN. Pretty new to cubing still. I average sub 30.



rowehessler said:


> wow, compared to the poll results, CN has really picked up the last few years. About 5 years ago it was only faz, myself, yau and a few others


You, faz and yau popularized it. Faz pretty much made me think that being color neutral was mandatory. So I started color neutral


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 13, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> wow, compared to the poll results, CN has really picked up the last few years. About 5 years ago it was only faz, myself, yau and a few others



CN is the best <3


----------



## kcl (Jun 13, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> CN is the best <3



I'm tempted to practice blue green cross for a couple weeks.


----------



## Dane man (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it bad to feel bad about not being color neutral? lol

But deciding which color to start with in inspection seems only useful if one could recognize which cross would be the fastest. After that, it's the luck of the scramble. Makes little difference to me, but I'd still like to know how to do it, y'know... just 'cause it seems like a tricky yet cool ability.

Maybe I'll start practicing soon.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 13, 2014)

Dane man said:


> Is it bad to feel bad about not being color neutral? lol
> 
> But deciding which color to start with in inspection seems only useful if one could recognize which cross would be the fastest. After that, it's the luck of the scramble. Makes little difference to me, but I'd still like to know how to do it, y'know... just 'cause it seems like a tricky yet cool ability.
> 
> Maybe I'll start practicing soon.


I'll make a tutorial if you want. I am color neutral <3


----------



## Dane man (Jun 13, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I'll make a tutorial if you want. I am color neutral <3


I probably wouldn't use it, but go right ahead, I'll check it out. I feel it's just practice solving from different sides until I get used to how the colors have been reoriented. I just choose white as my D because it's easy to spot from the beginning, and yellow is an easy to spot LL especially when it comes to orientation.


----------



## Vossy (Jun 13, 2014)

I am working on it, that i am color neutral


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm tempted to practice blue green cross for a couple weeks.



IMO it's not really worth it to be CN if you're not naturally CN. It'll help, but by how much?


----------



## kcl (Jun 13, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> IMO it's not really worth it to be CN if you're not naturally CN. It'll help, but by how much?



In a way yes, but I feel like it's going to be the same deal that I did with yellow cross. It was weird at first so I just started using it and got used to it. I bet the same thing can happen with green or blue.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> In a way yes, but I feel like it's going to be the same deal that I did with yellow cross. It was weird at first so I just started using it and got used to it. I bet the same thing can happen with green or blue.



It'll take way longer. The difficult thing is the E layer color scheme, which is the same with white and yellow. Blue and green will be way harder and you're too fast to switch IMO. But, I didn't say anything you don't already know.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jun 24, 2014)

Color neutral may not make you faster but it will at least add some interest to solving the puzzle.
Like learning multiple methods. It will keep things fresh for a while longer before the cubes start gathering dust somewhere.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 24, 2014)

Everyone is CN except Walker Welch


----------



## Villyer (Jun 24, 2014)

I started as color neutral, I moved to opposite colors when I started to speed up.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd love to, but I'll never be CN. I can't even solve on yellow really. 10 years ago when I learned how to solve 3x3, white cross just seemed mandatory in a sense. Even as a kid when I could just do one side, it was always white. I'm thinking about practising yellow tho, but I'd dare to say CN is pretty much impossible at this point.


----------



## Artic (Jun 24, 2014)

jokerman5656 said:


> Everyone is CN except Walker Welch



Cornelius Dieckmann #5 in the world is only opposite color neutral(yellow and white) Mats Valk #3 in the world and #1 best single is also only opposite color neutral again(blue and green cross). I've said this before, but the more videos I see of top cubers the more i'm convinced that being completely color neutral is only good if you want to shave off 0.0001 seconds. It's really not worth it. It's absolutely possible and probably easier/more efficient to achieve great times being only opposite neutral.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2014)

Saying it can be equally as good is all well and good, but you literally have no evidence to suggest it's better. Come back when you have that k.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 24, 2014)

CN FTW yeah


----------



## Artic (Jun 24, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Saying it can be equally as good is all well and good, but you literally have no evidence to suggest it's better. Come back when you have that k.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single

You're welcome.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2014)

Once again, you literally have no evidence to suggest its better. 3x3 single is luck based to an extent believe it or not.

EDIT: I'll put it in a way which you can understand better

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

You're welcome.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 24, 2014)

White cross solver here  I guess you can be sub 10 doing only white cross? or a single color!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 24, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> White cross solver here  I guess you can be sub 10 doing only white cross? or a single color!



of course


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am color neutral


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 26, 2014)

Artic said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann #5 in the world is only opposite color neutral(yellow and white) Mats Valk #3 in the world and #1 best single is also only opposite color neutral again(blue and green cross). I've said this before, but the more videos I see of top cubers the more i'm convinced that being completely color neutral is only good if you want to shave off 0.0001 seconds. It's really not worth it. It's absolutely possible and probably easier/more efficient to achieve great times being only opposite neutral.



That guy was joking. Walker is color neutral anyway. 

Cornelius only solves white. Never yellow. 

Having a fixed orientation helps you more at the beginning because it takes less time to get used to. It may be easier to get to sub 12 or somewhere with a single color, but I believe that it's easier to become the best in the world *at 2x2 and 3x3* being color neutral.

Since I'm mostly into big cubes, I decided that being color neutral on 3x3 was more trouble than it was worth for me, so I chose white/yellow and I'm happy with that. Not being color neutral did make fast recognition easier to learn, and those recognition skills transfer to solving centers and stuff. I think the (slight) improvement to my recognition in general helps my 5x5+ times more than being color neutral on the 3x3 stage would. Being fully color neutral on Yau is also not considered by most to be a good idea. Feliks and Jayden are both only white/yellow on Yau despite being CN on 3x3. I think dual color is ideal for people interested primarily in 4x4 and up.


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Nov 25, 2014)

Usually white but starting yellow now.


----------



## ttran9235 (Nov 25, 2014)

i am


----------



## pdilla (Nov 25, 2014)

Green/blue cross here...


----------



## cashis (Nov 25, 2014)

i'm color neautral


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 25, 2014)

Green as taught from the official rubik's cube solution guide.
Blue since it is a nice compromise before I start transitioning to colour neutrality.

E: Is there some customisability in the spell checker because UK cubers may be annoyed that the spelling: 'colour' is highlighted as wrong.


----------



## MM99 (Nov 25, 2014)

I solve Blue front yellow top only (ZZ) so do I just vote one color or other?


----------



## DarkCuberXX (Nov 25, 2014)

Im not color neutral. 
i dont think its going to be a big improvemend on my times. 
What i can learn is to do white and yellow. its easyer to do white and yellow ( if u always used white, if u always used red than is leaning orange not that hard)


----------



## rebucato314 (Nov 26, 2014)

I started with white, then white and yellow. (I tried being CN but i just can't)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am!


----------



## cubegenius (Nov 26, 2014)

I am color neutral on megaminx.


----------



## maps600 (Nov 26, 2014)

cubegenius said:


> I am color neutral on megaminx.



Wow, I thought Rob Yau was the only one :3


----------



## 10david14 (Jan 9, 2015)

I am in the process of learning colour neutral. I force myself to solve one colour of cross for 5 days each


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 9, 2015)

I solve one color however I am pretty good with the opposite, only seconds off the primary color times.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2015)

maps600 said:


> Wow, I thought Rob Yau was the only one :3



I am too! I have my favourite colors to solve on, but all colors give me equal times.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm good on White and blue (yellow isn't that good) cos I'm training CN.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 9, 2015)

Not only am I color neutral, I'm method neutral.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

I do blue and white... is that weird? Also, I'm trying to do CN and have only done white and blue. Have I said this before?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 10, 2015)

Color neutral on the 2 of the big 4
on CFOP and Petrus, really easy, but ZZ I'm trying Y color neutral and Roux, I'm x2/y color neutral


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2015)

i am, and i am proud


----------



## ThePieguy321 (May 5, 2015)

I started with white only, but I forced myself to become colour neutral.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 5, 2015)

Gave up. I solve yellow if there is an easy cross. Sometimes it fails to pay off when I get confused.


----------



## CubeCow (May 5, 2015)

I'm color neutral. I'm not fast, but I am color neutral.


----------



## molarmanful (May 5, 2015)

Started as a white cross solver, then moved onto yellow cross solving more recently. But because my yellow F2L recognition is nowhere to be found, I never solve on yellow unless there is a one-move cross that is obvious or a horrible white cross.


----------



## IllegalLaws (May 5, 2015)

I'm colour neutral on 3x3 and green-blue neutral on 4x4. I think that doing the three first cross-edges in yau colour neutral takes a bit of getting used to. Is being more than opposite colour neutral very helpful on 4x4 if you're using yau? If so, do you have any tips on becoming fully colour neutral on 4x4?


----------



## Seanliu (May 5, 2015)

Solved on white. Saw that Faz was CN. Switched.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 5, 2015)

I used to solve only on white, but then I saw that WCA orientation was WG, so I switched to yellow. Now like 99% of my ZZ solves and almost 75% of my Petrus solves are on yellow. 

I remember posting in the Race-to-Sub20 thread with Yellow EOLine, til I finally got there. XD

It's weird your brain can completely change preferences like that



Spoiler



It's also interesting to look at subconscious tendencies. My ZZ solving orientation is white top-green front.

And even though I can solve ANY 2x2 block with white/yellow on D, nearly half of my Petrus solves end up in my ZZ orientation. I have a subconscious preference to solve an orange-yellow 2x2x2, and I have another subconscious preference to expand to a 3x2x2 along the orange side, which puts me straight into my white-green preference zone.



Do you guys end up in a certain orientation more often than others? CN solvers? Orientation-fixed solvers?


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 5, 2015)

CFOP: White/yellow cross
Roux: White on bottom and blue/green/red/orange block


----------



## Jonathan0717 (May 14, 2016)

I just don't know why not everyone is color neutral , is it because that most of the tutorials are using the white cross are what.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 14, 2016)

Jonathan0717 said:


> I just don't know why not everyone is color neutral , is it because that most of the tutorials are using the white cross are what.


 basically. And most people either don't realise/hear about full CN until later though feliks and mats did help popularising. I'm roux and I do X2 Y becuase it can be much harder inspecting for FB with full CN


----------



## Hssandwich (May 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> basically. And most people either don't realise/hear about full CN until later though feliks and mats did help popularising. I'm roux and I do X2 Y becuase it can be much harder inspecting for FB with full CN


Mats only solves blue I believe (it might be green actually)


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 14, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Mats only solves blue I believe (it might be green actually)


He's dual blue green from what I remember


----------



## shadowslice e (May 14, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Mats only solves blue I believe (it might be green actually)


Oh wait. I meant rowe.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 14, 2016)

Dual Neutral (usual White/Yellow)
If you solve only one color you should try to become opposite neutral as it's not hard to switch.


----------



## Aaron Lau (May 14, 2016)

dual colour isnt hard because the sides of the f2l and LL are basically the same


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 16, 2016)

I only solved on white for two years and about month ago i switched to two sided cross. It was really difficult because I waited so long (Sub-12). and after multiple attempts at learning full cplor neutrality I finally gave up and just did opposite colors .


----------



## Kotra25 (May 17, 2016)

I am colour neutral because I never listended to the beginner guides and started on other colours than white.


----------



## Lykos (May 17, 2016)

I am 2/3 color neutral. I can do yellow, white, blue and green crosses, but not red and orange.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## turtwig (May 19, 2016)

Lykos said:


> I am 2/3 color neutral. I can do yellow, white, blue and green crosses, but not red and orange.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Really? I feel like be quite easy for you to add the last two colours compared to those of us doing 1 or 2 colours.

My friend says that he does white, blue, and red which I've always found really weird since if you're already doing different F2L colours (which I find is the hardest part of switching to CN), you might as well be CN. I'd be interested to hear why you stick to only 4 colours.


----------



## Lykos (May 19, 2016)

It's simple: I am in the process of becoming CN and I practiced a lot of green and blue, so now I can do blue and green well. I still have trouble with red and orange though. I hope that in a month, I will be able to do them equally well at all, but today I am still 5-10 seconds slower.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisard (May 20, 2016)

I've always been color neutral, since I first started cubing but I prefer solving the yellow cross first on large cubes, and solving the white, or orange cross first on 3x3


----------



## Roux_god (May 23, 2016)

I`m a roux solver and I find it difficult to plan only 1 set of colors every solve. It`s very important to be color neutral in roux or you`ll be very confused.


----------



## goodatthis (May 24, 2016)

to CN solvers: How do you look at all 6 potential crosses in 15 seconds? I do white/yellow and I have trouble fully planning my cross/comparing to see which is better


----------



## turtwig (May 24, 2016)

goodatthis said:


> to CN solvers: How do you look at all 6 potential crosses in 15 seconds? I do white/yellow and I have trouble fully planning my cross/comparing to see which is better



I'm not CN, but I've practiced it a bit and if you're good enough you can immediately narrow it down to two or three candidates at a quick glance. Kind of like on 2x2, you can tell which sides have potential and which sides will probably suck.


----------



## cmhardw (May 24, 2016)

goodatthis said:


> to CN solvers: How do you look at all 6 potential crosses in 15 seconds? I do white/yellow and I have trouble fully planning my cross/comparing to see which is better



Like turtwig said, you can usually narrow down to 2-3 candidates in a second or two. Sometimes the easiest color is immediately obvious, and rarely all 6 are bad.

If an easy Xcross exists, I can usually spot it right away. If an easy cross exists I can usually spot it right away.

If two colors are close to each other in difficulty, I feel like generally one is better than the other and you can decide that. On rare occasions I plan out a (bad) cross, but then after 8 seconds realize another looked bad at first but is actually easy. In that case I do switch to the other cross. Something like that usually only happens once or twice per 100 solves.


----------



## Stuart Wade (Sep 24, 2017)

Are you color neutral or not??? And if not, what do you like about not being color neutral? This applies to all puzzles. I personally am color neutral and love it. For the longest time I only did White though.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

yes and no ,I am cn on cfop but I am not on roux


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 24, 2017)

As far as WCA events go, I'm only color neutral on 2x2, Pyraminx, and Skewb (and I guess Clock and FMC ).
I think being color neutral is absolutely the way to go and I wish I learned to be from the start, but I've never wanted to put in the effort to being color neutral on 3x3 since I'm so used to just doing green.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 24, 2017)

Im colour neutral on practically all puzzles and it is very useful as it makes cross alot easier as you have a choice of six rather than one cross to do and same goes for first two centers on 4x4x4. I don't really see the point in instruction guides saying "solve a white cross" what difference does it make to someone solving it for the first time if the cross is white or not, it just hinders it for them later on. If anyone can switch to being colour neutral then well done to them because I gave up switching to cross on bottom


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2017)

I am color neutral on 2x2 Pyraminx and skewb, dual on 3x3 events, and white only (or black only) on bigger puzzles.
I don't think color neutral is worth it on bigger puzzles, though its a must on small puzzles. On 3x3, I think people should be at least dual neutral.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm colour neutral on everything, I just think it's more fun and less repetitive than solving the same colour every time, that's basically why I learnt it. I think it is useful on big cubes as you can't choose the best centre at the start. Although it did lead to a lot of opposite swapped centres when I started in on 4x4


----------



## VenomCubing (Sep 25, 2017)

Im color neutral on 3x3,2x2, pyra, and skewb. Once i get a 4x4 i will probably be color neutral on that too.


----------



## Randon (Sep 25, 2017)

I feel like most people are CN on Pyra and skewb, and at least quite a few would be CN on 2x2. I'm CN on 3x3, learned when I was averaging around 25 and got down to low 20's after a few weeks. Even though by PB is white cross, my averages have been very low proportionally to the best singles in my average because most scrambles have a cross that can be solved faster than the white cross.
Big cubes and I don't get along and using Yau I feel like CN would slow new down too much to be worth it.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 25, 2017)

CN on everything that i do which is 3x3, 2x2, Pyra, Skewb, 4x4 and Squan


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 25, 2017)

I only solve 3x3 and I'm color neutral. I learned it when I was sub 30 and it took 2 weeks for me. It probably doesn't save much time, but it feels a lot better to be able to solve any color compared to just the white cross only I was taught.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 25, 2017)

I remember when my friend expected me to learn color neutrality in the weeks leading up to my second competition. Sadly no, still not color neutral.

I need to go to more competitions. 'Sbeen too long.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

I am color neutral for 2x2, pyraminx, and skewb. But 3x3 and 4x4 I aways do white.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Im color neutral in 2x2, pyra, and skewb. Not all that impressive.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm color neutral on 2x2.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 26, 2017)

Colour neutral on 1x1!


----------



## Aerospry (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm color neutral on everything except for 4x4(Yau) and megaminx. I was white cross only for 9 months after learning, but I recently switched to being color neutral and I just got my average back to where it was before.
Color neutrality really helps on small puzzles like pyra, skewb, and 2x2. I don't know how much it is worth it on larger puzzles, but I am glad that I made the switch.


----------



## Hero (Dec 2, 2017)

Woaj. I'm color neutral and am actually surprised how many ppl are only single color. Solve on opposite, it's a good compromise.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 2, 2017)

Colour neutral in 2x2 skewb pyra clock and order neutral in megaminx (and everything else), though I always do EO CCW.
On 3x3/OH, I always solve with white on the bottom and blue on the front, but I'm fine if I accidentally set it green front.
I can do Red/Orange front but I'm only average 15ish. I've tried Yellow bottom, but not seriously. I really should be x2-y2 neutral, which is really easy to be.
On big cubes and 3x3 CFOP I'm dual CN if I remember to be.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 2, 2017)

Hero said:


> Woaj. I'm color neutral and am actually surprised how many ppl are only single color. Solve on opposite, it's a good compromise.


I think it's mostly because all the tutorials out there teach you to solve white cross. Then you don't learn better until it's kind of too late.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 2, 2017)

White/yellow for FreeFOP (although I'll do other colours if there're easy blocks) and x2 y2 for ZZ but heavily biased towards white-top green-front. Mostly CN on 2×2×2, but with a bias towards white/yellow because I can't do CLL recognition on other colours.

For mega I'm (partially) order neutral on S2L and can do either of two colours for F2L, which is a pretty weird form of colour neutrality, I guess. Maybe I should work on full CN lol.


----------

